# mount: Not a directory

## crazedcougar

Hi,

I'm not 100% sure this is the correct forum, but anyway:  

I'm trying to mount an image file in my home dir on /mnt/virtual.

The image used to be and mdf/mds, but I've converted it using mdf2iso.

```
# mount -t iso9660 -o loop myIso.iso /mnt/virtual/

mount: Not a directory
```

What could the problem be?

Thanks in advance,

--crazedcougar

----------

## SinoTech

Don't have much experience with mouting images, so that's just a guess, but have you enabled "loopback device support" in your kernel?

```

Device Drivers

     --> Block devices

          --> <*> Loopback device support

```

Regards,

Sino

----------

## crazedcougar

yes.

----------

## SinoTech

 *crazedcougar wrote:*   

> yes.

 

 :Sad:  Ok, then I'm totaly clueless on what's going wrong. Sorry.

Regards,

Sino

----------

## crazedcougar

thanks anyway...  I'll see if i can find out anything else.

----------

## FcukThisGame

That's odd... Try running just 'mount' and see if you get the same error.

I'd make sure you have root access and that you correctly specify everything.

----------

## crazedcougar

After more testing i've discovered that I can mount other ISOs there.  But not that one.  It doesnt look like permissions could be the problem.  I've heard a bug where ccd2iso would create faulty images, could this be the case with mdf2iso?  If so, which i think is likely, is there a way to mount mdf/mds?

----------

## crazedcougar

bump

----------

## playahater

 *crazedcougar wrote:*   

> After more testing i've discovered that I can mount other ISOs there.  But not that one.  It doesnt look like permissions could be the problem.  I've heard a bug where ccd2iso would create faulty images, could this be the case with mdf2iso?  If so, which i think is likely, is there a way to mount mdf/mds?

 

i`ve used mdf2iso many many times and it has always worked just fine ..  :Smile:  .. 

try searching the forum .. i saw somewhere a way you could try to mount mdf but i think that at the end you have to convert mdf to iso in order to mount it ..

Cheers

----------

